# ou en est votre session PC?



## zamal85 (25 Janvier 2008)

EDIT
je viens pas ici trouver une solution à mon problème mais je vous demande si vous aussi votre session PC merde, histoire de faire un sondage voilou c'est tout, tin vous démarrez au quart de tour!
EDIT

ou en est votre session PC?

perso je dois déjà avoir un virus, mon fond d'écran est rouge et dès que je clique dessus il m'ouvre un site de nettoyage d'ordi 
j'ai installé la session PC il y'a 2 mois, et vous, combien de virus avez vous déjà chopé?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2008)

C'est une blague ?


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est une blague ?



C'est en devenir


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

mouais, ce serais pas plutot une page web ou une pub qui aurait été "balancée"...""par hasard" comme fond d'écran dans l'active desktop ? gné ?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2008)

Et c'est au bar MacGé qu'on règle maintenant les problèmes de virus sous ouindoze ?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et c'est au bar MacGé qu'on règle maintenant les problèmes de virus sous ouindoze ?


chut critiques pas ouindozeuh... pfff tu te rends pas compte que c'est la meilleure caution du Mac ?


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et c'est au bar MacGé qu'on règle maintenant les problèmes de virus sous ouindoze ?



Peut être pour panser ses pensées ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2008)




----------



## zamal85 (25 Janvier 2008)

voilà j'ai mis à jour le post en espérant être plus clair!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> EDIT
> je viens pas ici trouver une solution à mon problème mais je vous demande si vous aussi votre session PC merde, histoire de faire un sondage voilou c'est tout, tin vous démarrez au quart de tour!
> EDIT



*Les sondages c'est bien*
cochez la case "Oui, ouvrir un sondage avec cette discussion",

c'est mieux.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

Patochman, toi qui a réponse à tout en rouge Size n°7, une suggestion ?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2008)

Moi, mon frigo, je trouve qu'il fait vachement de bruit depuis quelque temps, c'est pénible.

Et vous, votre frigo, il est silencieux ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, mon frigo, je trouve qu'il fait vachement de bruit depuis quelque temps, c'est pénible.
> 
> Et vous, votre frigo, il est silencieux ?


Tiens !... 
Ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je le dégivre...


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, mon frigo, je trouve qu'il fait vachement de bruit depuis quelque temps, c'est pénible.
> 
> Et vous, votre frigo, il est silencieux ?


ah bah depuis que ma voisine du dessus, fanatique de l'utilisation de la perceuse tous les soir, à enfin déménagée, je n'entends plus que lui, mon frigo


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens !...
> Ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je le dégivre...



Au fait, fais gaffe, ne le dégivre pas avec un couteau.  
Mon beauf' a bousillé le sien comme ça (son frigo, pas son couteau).

Sinon, quelqu'un a un autre problème domestique à soumettre ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2008)

*Mon frigo à moi est joli*
Il a plein de magnets dessus, des fois quand je m'ennuie, je joue avec pour faire des histoires.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2008)

Vous remarquerez que les problèmes de frigos, c'est un sujet qui intéresse vachement plus que les virus sous ouindoze. C'est dire.

Pourquoi ?


Parce que les bières sont dedans ? (habile recentrage pour que le sujet soit Bar-compatible)


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mon frigo à moi est joli*
> Il a plein de magnets dessus, des fois quand je m'ennuie, je joue avec pour faire des histoires.


*Et tu écrit des phrases avec ?!...*
Première ligne en gras... mais as tu des smileys sur ton frigo ?!...


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

Il m'a boulé rouge :affraid: :bebe:  te jure ces nioubes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Il m'a boulé rouge :affraid: :bebe:  te jure ces nioubes



*IDEm*
j'hésite à rendre la politesse...



:rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

Peuchère j'aurais peur de l'écraser  il est gentil avec ses petits poings
bon monsieur le posteur, ici c'est le bar, c'est pas un forum technique ou les gens-tils te repondent et cherchent à comprendre/partager/résoudre ton problème, ici c'est euh comment dire..; 
un peu différent 

<j'arrive pas a me retenir>
bon d'un autre coté installer windows sur un mac, c'est comme mettre un filtre sur du libanais ou mettre au frigo un alox corton, ç'est pas bien   
</j'arrive pas a me retenir>


----------



## fredintosh (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Il m'a boulé rouge :affraid: :bebe:  te jure ces nioubes





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *IDEm*
> j'hésite à rendre la politesse...
> 
> 
> ...



Allez savoir pourquoi, mais j'ai été épargné (ou oublié ?).

Le Monsieur sait trier le bon grain de l'ivraie.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

tu veux que je répare cet oubli ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Janvier 2008)

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.



faime beaucoup fe que vous fêtes :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2008)

ben moi j'ai rien eu pff tt façon personne ne me déteste assez pour ça fais chier :siifle: 

pour en revenir au sujet : ma session PC sous Windows XP vas bien. 22 mois que je partages avec mon mac mes connexions et mes quelques travaux informatiques avec un PC portable. Pas d'antivirus, firewall désactivé parceque je m'en fous et j'ai rien choppé... enfin du moins rien de visible 

C'est dommage quand meme de chopper un virus pc sur sa session pc sur un mac


----------



## kisbizz (26 Janvier 2008)

pfffffff !!!!

encore un thread où je ne peux pas participer :

j'ai pas de session pc sur mon mac et pas non plus des magnets sur mon frigo  




ps: mes magnets a moi ils sont sur la machine a laver , le seche-linge et  la lampe ikea ....
ça compte quand meme ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pfffffff !!!!
> 
> ps: mes magnets a moi ils sont sur la machine a laver , le seche-linge et  la lampe ikea ....
> ça compte quand meme ?



Vois mon MP

Ting, il y a tellement de virus que manquant de place, ils débarquent au bar.:affraid:  

J'ai bien peur que le pire tout pire arrive aussi mémé si c'est pas dans la Chartres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

De toute façon, un Windows sans virus, ça serait un peu comme  ... euuuuh ... Comme ... Un sujet du bar qui partirait pas en cacahuette, tiens


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> ... et vous, combien de virus avez vous déjà chopé?


on rigole on rigole mais personne ne réponds à sa question  
alors depuis deux mois j'ai eu:
le rhume

et pis c'est tout :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> mon fond d'écran est rouge et dès que je clique dessus il m'ouvre un site de nettoyage d'ordi


 
Bon, faut que tu arrêtes les sujets et les posts politiquement très marqués, comme ça, on te l'a déjà dit, non ?

Je comprend ta colère de voir ton fond d'écran révolutionnaire piraté par d'immondes suppôts du grand Capital.

Mais je ne sais pas - ouvre un blog, fais une pétition, va au comptoir !

Ici c'est le bar, on ne brasse que le vide (et éventuellement, le houblon).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ici c'est le bar, on ne brasse que le vide (et éventuellement, le houblon).



Oh ... Il y a bien des fois aussi, où ça pédale dans la choucroute


----------



## kisbizz (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je comprend ta colère .....Mais je ne sais pas - ouvre un blog, fais une pétition, va au comptoir !
> 
> Ici c'est le bar, on ne brasse que le vide (et éventuellement, le *houblon*).





et ma colere a moi tu la comprends quand je vois des mots étranger et que je dois aller chercher la definition dans les millions de dico qui volettent dans le web? :mouais: 

houblon ???? c'est quoi encore cela ??????

ben oui monsieur , moi je ne picole pas de la biere et maman a oublié de me greffer  le dico a la naissance    

alors  ? on fait quoi , on est au bar non ? :hein: ou alors...j'y pense.... un bar d' intellectuels ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> un bar d' intellectuels ?


 
Nous pourrions.

Les hommes porteraient le cheveux mi-long et bouclé, la chemise à jabot ouverte sur le poil du torse, l'écharpe jetée sur l'épaule et la moue boudeuse de celui qui sait et sait qu'il le sait.

Et nous nous demanderions où en est nore "session PC" partagés entre la perspective hegelienne de la scission et l'horizon lointain du sur-système nietzchéen.

Ce serait beau.
Ou peut-être pas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nous pourrions.
> 
> Les hommes porteraient le cheveux mi-long et bouclé, la chemise à jabot ouverte sur le poil du torse, l'écharpe jetée sur l'épaule et la moue boudeuse de celui qui sait et sait qu'il le sait.
> 
> ...



tant pis...:rose: je ne peux en être, je suis glabre du torse.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nous pourrions.
> 
> Les hommes porteraient le cheveux mi-long et bouclé, la chemise à jabot ouverte sur le poil du torse, l'écharpe jetée sur l'épaule et la moue boudeuse de celui qui sait et sait qu'il le sait.
> 
> ...




Et Spinoza ? Hein ? Il est où Spinoza ?

Parce que, faut bien le savoir pour en être sûr, Spinoza encüle Hegel, hein ! Et à sec, encore. Avec une poignée de sable !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tant pis...:rose: je ne peux en être, je suis glabre du torse.



Des moumoutes à torse ça doit bien exister


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des moumoutes à torse ça doit bien exister



j'ai bien mon chat mais je sais pas... si on danse?:rose:




référence à un dessineu fou génial.


PS: pour le sable, l'Ecrieur; penses à prendre du triple zéro, c'est plus confortable.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et Spinoza ? Hein ? Il est où Spinoza ?
> 
> Parce que, faut bien le savoir pour en être sûr, Spinoza encüle Hegel, hein ! Et à sec, encore. *Avec une poignée de sable* !


Pour symboliser le temps qui passe et le caractère nécessairement éphémère des choses ?

Que c'est beau !

Un truc genre "Si ta vie te coule des doigts telle du sable, serre les poings"


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un truc genre "Si ta vie te coule des doigts telle du sable, serre les poings"



Le soucis est que plus tu serres plus ça coule


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le soucis est que plus tu serres plus ça coule


Non.

Car, une fois le poing serré, il te reste une sorte de cavité étanche au creux du poing où viendra se nicher le sel de ta vie !

Ah ah - tu n'avais pas pensé à ça, pas vrai ?




Bon, pour rester dans le sujet, parce que tout de même, on n'est pas là pour rigoler, je n'ai pas de session windows sur mon mac et mon fond d'écran n'est pas rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Car, une fois le poing serré, il te reste une sorte de cavité étanche au creux du poing où viendra se nicher le sel de ta vie !
> 
> ...



tiens, marrant moi non plus.

Sinon, confondre le sel de la vie avec du sable!!! tu devrais virer les Plist.


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2008)

Moi non plus.

Par contre, dans ce fil, j'ai trouvé de la bière (et un frigo), de la choucroute, de l'aloxe-corton,  du teuch.

Tout ce qu'il faut pour passer un bon moment.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

Ouais. Et ENCORE une fois, celui qui a commis ce fil est parti sans tirer la chasse ni assumer les dégâts des eaux issus de son utilisation des latrines&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> ou en est votre session PC?





zamal85 a dit:


> mon fond d'écran est rouge


Normal pour une session PC nan?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2008)

Même qu'en approchant l'oreille de l'ordi, on peut entendre les ventilos siffler l'Internationale.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et Spinoza ? Hein ? Il est où Spinoza ?
> 
> Parce que, faut bien le savoir pour en être sûr, Spinoza encüle Hegel, hein ! Et à sec, encore. Avec une poignée de sable !



Ah mais, il ne faut pas croire tout ce que raconte Jean-Bernard


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2008)

't'ain  qu'est ce que c'est moche ici


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2008)

Et en plus maintenant ça pue.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 't'ain  qu'est ce que c'est moche ici



Mais non

Ton pessimisme te perdra


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais non
> 
> Ton pessimisme te perdra


 c'est qui ? c'est toi Julrou ?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est qui ? c'est toi Julrou ?



Oui, en personne

Mais vraiment super métamorphosé

(j'ai consulté Ovide. Il a fait des miracles)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Patochman, toi qui a réponse à tout en rouge Size n°7, une suggestion ?



*UNE BONNE VISITE ÉCLAIR À FANCOULOT!!!*


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

Et tout le virage se lève, oh hisse, oh hisse, enc..... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2008)

Moi non plus, je n'ai pas de session PC ni de magnets sur le frigo. Par contre, j'ai une soupière très moche.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'ai pas de session PC ni de magnets sur le frigo. Par contre, j'ai une soupière très moche.



Quelle version ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Quelle version ?


Version "plus moche que moi, tu meurs".


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Version "plus moche que moi, tu meurs".



Tu as fait la mise à jour en version "casse pas 3 pattes à un canard" ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as fait la mise à jour en version "casse pas 3 pattes à un canard" ? :rateau:


Ah. Elle est disponible (depuis le temps que je l'attends) ? Et pas trop lourde à télécharger ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah. Elle est disponible (depuis le temps que je l'attends) ? Et pas trop lourde à télécharger ?



Ca dépend si elle est pleine.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ca dépend si elle est pleine.


t'as pas honte de parler de ta marraine ainsi, toi ? :mouais::hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'as pas honte de parler de ta marraine ainsi, toi ? :mouais::hein:



Olive est le filleul de la soupière de iCanard ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Olive est le filleul de la soupière de iCanard ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ma reine est Fée Line 

Ceci étant dit, j'ai attrappé un virus hier:rose: , tousss-Touss, Mouch-Mouch  S******e de PC.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Olive est le filleul de la soupière de iCanard ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Nan. Elle est la marraine de Popeye. D'ailleurs elle est remplie d'épinards.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Nan. Elle est la marraine de Popeye. D'ailleurs elle est remplie d'épinards.



Ta session PC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ta session PC


Non. Ma soupière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Ma soupière.



T'as mis ta session PC dans ta soupierre ? :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as mis ta session PC dans ta soupierre ? :affraid:


Ouais. Je l'ai noyée dans les épinards. C'est pour ça que je n'en ai plus.


----------

